# battle between a bluefish and a trigger



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

There has been a debate on anouther forum about what is the sw equivelent of a piranha. some people say bluefish and some say triger. Place you vote and say why you think that one will win the fight.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well depends, how big are bluefish. casue triggers only get 2 feet.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> well depends, how big are bluefish. casue triggers only get 2 feet.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1018392[/snapback]​


ok then a 2 foot trigger vs a 2 foot bluefish


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > well depends, how big are bluefish. casue triggers only get 2 feet.
> ...


is this a bluefish? if so i would say it would just casue they seem like fast swiming fish.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i don't know about witha trigger this size though, look at its beak.







hate to get bit by that thing.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> > smokinbubbles said:
> ...


yep that's a bluefish


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i don't know, i think i would go with a titan trigger protecting its nest









J-Rod


----------



## serielkiller (May 8, 2005)

I would say the trigger fish.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

the guy in the speedos would win!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mauls said:


> the guy in the speedos would win!
> [snapback]1018668[/snapback]​


NO! the guy with the shades!

The ol' which fish would win a fight thing has no bounds....


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

hahah nice!

I think the poll should be, which one of these fish catches would win in a figh!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i dont know if any of you have ever gone blue fishing or seen these guys in frenzy but they are absolutely with out question the piranha of the sea... trigger may be more territorial but a school of blue fish will chew up anything in it path.. they have pretty massive chompers, they will bite bunkers in half no problem.. blues are really fast and really powerful, they fight like a mofo fishing and can get about 20 -30 lbs but a 10 lb blue is a damn good fight and about 2 - 3 feet long..

bluefish wins by a mile


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i dont know if any of you have ever gone blue fishing or seen these guys in frenzy but they are absolutely with out question the piranha of the sea... trigger may be more territorial but a school of blue fish will chew up anything in it path.. they have pretty massive chompers, they will bite bunkers in half no problem.. blues are really fast and really powerful, they fight like a mofo fishing and can get about 20 -30 lbs but a 10 lb blue is a damn good fight and about 2 - 3 feet long..
> 
> bluefish wins by a mile
> [snapback]1018813[/snapback]​


yes thank you. that's what i was thinking that a lot of people have never seen or caught on.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i dont know if any of you have ever gone blue fishing or seen these guys in frenzy but they are absolutely with out question the piranha of the sea... trigger may be more territorial but a school of blue fish will chew up anything in it path.. they have pretty massive chompers, they will bite bunkers in half no problem.. blues are really fast and really powerful, they fight like a mofo fishing and can get about 20 -30 lbs but a 10 lb blue is a damn good fight and about 2 - 3 feet long..
> 
> bluefish wins by a mile
> [snapback]1018813[/snapback]​


yeah see i had no idea what a bluefish was, so yeah then i would go with a bluefish then.

J-Rod


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this is a 5 pound blue fish i caught last september off long island










this is a 10 pounder caught the same night about 45 minutes later

most of the blues we were cathing were in the 2-4 pound size (small) but they fight much harder then any large mouth bass of equal size. another day i went for blues we were catching all 8 - 15 pounders, that was some serious action, there were atleast three broken rods on that boat, pretty heavy 7 foot salt water rods..

anyway some people are saying sharks are similar to piranha, i think this is bull especially considering the numerous similiarties with blue fish, well the heads even look similar to pygo's, and behavior of a school of blues is practially identical to shoal of p's..


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

I say Nemo could own them both.

--Dan


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well, lets say both fish were 2 foot. if a queen, titan, undulated or clown is against it most probaly the trigger but if it was anyother trigger it could go anyway.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

there's no way a trigger would down a bluefish. even a smaller bluefish would wreck a trigger. bluefish have RAZOR sharp teeth and HUNDREDS of them. they have a mouth the size of their head, where triggers are severely lacking in the large mouth category. a bluefish is one of the faster fishes in the sea, traveling up to 40mph. i dont think this is even a fair comparison. bluefish would tank the sh*t out of a trigger. if you havent gone fishing for bluefish, then you just do not understand the power of these fish. i caught one, and out of the water i put a frozen herring in its mouth, this is a rock solid herring, and the blue chopped it right in half like a hot knife through butter. bluefish are no joke. lol. and the sea boils when they roll up on a school of mackerel or herring. thats when its all over. lol.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> there's no way a trigger would down a bluefish. even a smaller bluefish would wreck a trigger. bluefish have RAZOR sharp teeth and HUNDREDS of them. they have a mouth the size of their head, where triggers are severely lacking in the large mouth category. a bluefish is one of the faster fishes in the sea, traveling up to 40mph. i dont think this is even a fair comparison. bluefish would tank the sh*t out of a trigger. if you havent gone fishing for bluefish, then you just do not understand the power of these fish. i caught one, and out of the water i put a frozen herring in its mouth, this is a rock solid herring, and the blue chopped it right in half like a hot knife through butter. bluefish are no joke. lol. and the sea boils when they roll up on a school of mackerel or herring. thats when its all over. lol.
> [snapback]1020171[/snapback]​


thank you, that is pretty much what i said in differnt words..

im actually going for blues this weekend and next weekend.. those crazy mofos fight so damn hard its so much fun.. it crazy though they fight like a fish two or three times bigger then they are..

the first time i caught a blue i was fluke fishing, at first it felt like a fluke tapping my line then it took off like a mofo stripping line off my reel and i saw it jumping pretty far out, after i nice 5 minute fight i had a 30 + inch blue at the boat, they are fun to catch but can be a real mess, tehy start pukin up all the bait fish they where feasting on and if your on a party boat and the mates are gaffing them its even messier.. still lots of fun..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

its still early for blues. but i heard that the first batch of stripers are entering the river. of course, im in MA, it could be different more toward the south. judging by you saying you're going for fluke, i'd guess you're in the NY area. NJ maybe.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

here is the best pic i could find of a bluefish mouth


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> its still early for blues. but i heard that the first batch of stripers are entering the river. of course, im in MA, it could be different more toward the south. judging by you saying you're going for fluke, i'd guess you're in the NY area. NJ maybe.
> [snapback]1020205[/snapback]​


yeah im in jersey, were just starting to see blues in the last week or so, fluke are slowly starting and flounder are on the way out.. the strippers have been kind of slow but picking up.. there have also been reports of weaks in the surf and back bays


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

after readin everything everyone is sayin, this compersion is just stupid. its like compairing a cuda to a great white. both ruthless killers but in the end a great white would def. win no prob in just one bite.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

well i started this to see what people would say. But i am realy looking to see which would win a one on one battle. both are two feet long and there both pissed off at eachouther lol.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> after readin everything everyone is sayin, this compersion is just stupid. its like compairing a cuda to a great white. both ruthless killers but in the end a great white would def. win no prob in just one bite.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1020331[/snapback]​


the other flaw with the debate is that they are very differnt fish behaviorly..

the triggers are more terrirtoial and tend to stick to bottom structure and not school together..

blue fish stay in large schools and chase bait..

so there motive for aggresion are very different..

lets say you caught a 6 inch snapper (baby blue) and put it with a six inch clown trigger or queen trigger?

the trigger would most likely chase the blue and stress the shiet out of it but i think the blue fish would defintely nip and bite at the trigger and with the razor sharp teeth they have it would only take a few good bites to finish the tigger..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > after readin everything everyone is sayin, this compersion is just stupid. its like compairing a cuda to a great white. both ruthless killers but in the end a great white would def. win no prob in just one bite.
> ...


i would also say a part of the triggers aggressive nature with some things comes with they are intrested in so many things and like to bite.

J-Rod


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

bluefish have a heavier built body as well, thicker anyway. they can mussle their bite. they are really ferocious. i was fishing for mackerel once on a diamond jig off the isles of shoal and i had a bite about 10 feet down, it fought decent for about 5 feet and then nothing, i reeled it up and all i had was a head, and a bluefish coming up to the surface to see where his meal went. seriously, bluefish are pound for pound one of the toughest fish in the ocean. not just dangerous teeth, they have the power to really chomp sh*t. the only other fish i can think of that was as ruthless as the bluefish is like, a wahoo or a king mackerel. triggers are nowhere in the picture. they're the featherweight class of fighters in the ocean.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

chaeck out the size of this bad boy 12 pounder


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

exactly, and there are blues almost twice that size. they grow huge, have massive jaws, tons of tiny razors(and im not exaggerating, their teeth are like razors), and they're super fast and super ruthless.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> exactly, and there are blues almost twice that size. they grow huge, have massive jaws, tons of tiny razors(and im not exaggerating, their teeth are like razors), and they're super fast and super ruthless.
> [snapback]1020573[/snapback]​


well i bet i could beat the crap out of a bluefish









J-Rod


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> well i bet i could beat the crap out of a bluefish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as you keep your hands away from there mouth you might have a chance, those bastards will bite and lock down there jaws, you have to whack them with a club some times to get there jaws open to get the hook out.. not to mention you should use a wire steel leader if your fishing with chunks or live bait, they will slice right through 20 - 40 lb test.. the last thing you want is a crazy blue fish flopping around on deck..


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

The man with the fishing rod, and the patience, always wins.

--Dan


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The man with the fishing rod, and the patience, always wins.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1023113[/snapback]​


exactly


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > The man with the fishing rod, and the patience, always wins.
> ...


not this guy pulled in by huge tuna

another guy pulled over by a shark

ive seen a vid of a guy marlin fishing who got the fish right up the the boat and it started to dive again and pulled the guy right over the side of the deck..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


i saw that same video nismo.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...












--Dan


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...



















well there is the expetions :laugh:


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

il gess i will have to test it out this summer il use a blue and a queen truger that i catch and put them togeather and see what happens


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> il gess i will have to test it out this summer il use a blue and a queen truger that i catch and put them togeather and see what happens
> [snapback]1023925[/snapback]​


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> il gess i will have to test it out this summer il use a blue and a queen truger that i catch and put them togeather and see what happens
> [snapback]1023925[/snapback]​


that would rerally prove nothing. they are both out of there home and both have had a hook through there mouth, they are gointo be extremely stressed so this would prove nohting.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> > il gess i will have to test it out this summer il use a blue and a queen truger that i catch and put them togeather and see what happens
> ...





smokinbubbles said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> > il gess i will have to test it out this summer il use a blue and a queen truger that i catch and put them togeather and see what happens
> ...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> > il gess i will have to test it out this summer il use a blue and a queen truger that i catch and put them togeather and see what happens
> ...


its like making a cat fight a dog, they are very differnt types of fish in behavior and habitat..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> > Fish Finder said:
> ...


ohhhh, haha ok. man i bet that is fun though catchin fish like that. the only cool salt fish i have ever cought was a rock wrasse and a needle fish i think it was. i was gointo keep the rock wrasse but the hook was to good in em and by the time i got it out he was weak and wouldn't of made the trip back home, was a beautiful fish though.

J-Rod


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> ohhhh, haha ok. man i bet that is fun though catchin fish like that. the only cool salt fish i have ever cought was a rock wrasse and a needle fish i think it was. i was gointo keep the rock wrasse but the hook was to good in em and by the time i got it out he was weak and wouldn't of made the trip back home, was a beautiful fish though.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1024650[/snapback]​


i went fishing this past sunday for strippers but the blues where chasing bait so i ended up catching a blue ever cast, all about 3lb but they fight light a mofo, it was good action for abotu an hour then it started raining and i had caught about a dozen fish in a little over an hour so i went home..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nice...where are you? NY/NJ? in MA the blues havent arrived, stripers are spotty, nothing spectacular. lol. cold shitty weather. maybe if it wasnt 40 degrees for a whole week...lol.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> nice...where are you? NY/NJ? in MA the blues havent arrived, stripers are spotty, nothing spectacular. lol. cold shitty weather. maybe if it wasnt 40 degrees for a whole week...lol.
> [snapback]1040291[/snapback]​


the strippers are around but there are too many damn blues and the water still alittle chilly so there not feeding that actively..

i was on sandy hook NJ, it was weird i was fishing and i heard something flapping around so i looked over there was a small flounder flopping on the beach and its tail was chomped off by the blues, sounds like piranha behavior to me..

i was going for strippers but got alot of action with the blues and the weather was sh!t so i bailed, sucked though because i had about 10 bucks worth the clams and bunker and caught everythign on a 2 dollar bucktail, and nothing on my bait rod..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, im not even going to try fishing in this crap. seriously, this spring has sucked some major ass so far weather wise...every damn weekend is raining, and once every two weeks we break 70. this is BS.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> lol, im not even going to try fishing in this crap. seriously, this spring has sucked some major ass so far weather wise...every damn weekend is raining, and once every two weeks we break 70. this is BS.
> [snapback]1040335[/snapback]​


the rain sucks for the fisherman but istnt oo bad for the fishing, the problems are the wind and the constant barametric pressure and cool temps.. im still fishing as much as i can, havent done too bad this year..


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

go trigger man, i personally like them better


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Fish Finder said:


> There has been a debate on anouther forum about what is the sw equivelent of a piranha. some people say bluefish and some say triger. Place you vote and say why you think that one will win the fight.
> [snapback]1018374[/snapback]​


grow up


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

No one has taken into account that a trigger has an incredibly thick shell of scales..i tried to fillet a ocean trigger once and i couldnt pierce the belly with a buck knife!!!! Oh and innes its hypothetical question correct me if iam wrong this is a discussion board. Its the same thing if you had the discussion what would win a bear or a lion, everyone will have there opnion and from this thread it seems alot of people learned about bluefish so ..............relax


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

TommyBlaze said:


> No one has taken into account that a trigger has an incredibly thick shell of scales..i tried to fillet a ocean trigger once and i couldnt pierce the belly with a buck knife!!!! Oh and innes its hypothetical question correct me if iam wrong this is a discussion board. Its the same thing if you had the discussion what would win a bear or a lion, everyone will have there opnion and from this thread it seems alot of people learned about bluefish so ..............relax
> [snapback]1053863[/snapback]​


i didn't even know what a bluefish was until it was brought up on here.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Innes said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> > There has been a debate on anouther forum about what is the sw equivelent of a piranha. some people say bluefish and some say triger. Place you vote and say why you think that one will win the fight.
> ...


relax man this forum is to learn about fish and also have a good time. So were just having some fun. If you don't want to be a part of the convo then don't post and keep your comment's to yourself. Caz your the only one crying one here


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

After seeing some in action, I honestly think a pair of full grown Domino Damsels could take down a Blue Whale.

--Dan


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Fish Finder said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Fish Finder said:
> ...


dont think I'm crying because I told you to grow up.

if you want to learn about fish I know there are more interesting and usefull things to know than which fish is meaner, its kinda childish.
also I'm not going to be made to stop posting in a forum that I moderate just because the threads suck.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

People can discuss whatever they want (as long as it stay within ethical boundaries - and hypothetical questions certainly do), not just things you like to read. If people like discussing these things, suck it up and move on - they can talk about this if they want: wheter you like it or not is completely irrelevant, as it's not breaking any rules, nor is talking about it unethical or immature (especially not just because you say so).

So don't tell others to grow up just because they discuss something you may see as infantile, but where others have even learned a thing or two from...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

So....how about them Triggers...mean mofo's eh?

--Dan


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> So....how about them Triggers...mean mofo's eh?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1054222[/snapback]​


----------



## bigblob81 (May 25, 2005)

A bluefish would definatley win, when they school up they go nuts. Last year off the isles of shoals I was watching a large school of bluefish chase same mackeral, when a seagull went down for one a blue caught by the leg and pulled him under. It was the best sh*t I ever saw, this big bird trying to get away but just being fucked up by a bunch of blues.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no doubt...the isles of shoal...dude, where u at? we should go fishing some-time if you're local!! i go down to newburyport under the bridge all the damn time. backside of plum island too. the best surfcasting is in MA.


----------

